# Symphonic Heavy Metal



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys. My band Silver Bullet just released a first single from the upcoming album Mooncult. I composed the song, played all the guitars and bass, did all the orchestrations and recorded everything, except the choir(I was singing in it). I know this is not for everyone, but feedback is always welcomed. 

Edit: The album is now released. I updated the Spotify link for the full album.

First single:



Here's the second single from the album. Enjoy!



Here's the third single:



Spotify:



-Hannes


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Feb 3, 2019)

Congrats Hannes, sounds very polished, nice production!
Seems to me like a mix between Nightwish and Dragonforce 
I play myself in a symphonic metal band as well and it’s always nice to hear similar acts.
Looking forward to hear more


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 3, 2019)

big like, also a bit the Blind Guardian influence. Glad to see works like that posted here. Thank you, Hannes! \m/

PS: great playing also.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 3, 2019)

It sounds like the original singer of Heir Apparent.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Congrats Hannes, sounds very polished, nice production!
> Seems to me like a mix between Nightwish and Dragonforce
> I play myself in a symphonic metal band as well and it’s always nice to hear similar acts.
> Looking forward to hear more


Thanks. I am glad you like the production. What band are you playing in?



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> big like, also a bit the Blind Guardian influence. Glad to see works like that posted here. Thank you, Hannes! \m/
> 
> PS: great playing also.



Thanks Alexander. Blind Guardian is definitely one of the biggest influences for me. More is coming soon. It's not the easiest song to play.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> It's sounds like the original singer of Heir Apparent.


I love Heir Apparent. But it's not him.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Feb 3, 2019)

Hanu_H said:


> Thanks. I am glad you like the production. What band are you playing in?
> .



Rose Avalon, based in Barcelona. 
Here’s a link to our new EP if you’re interested:


Which amps did you use to record if I may ask? Really dig the guitar tone.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Rose Avalon, based in Barcelona.
> Here’s a link to our new EP if you’re interested:
> 
> 
> Which amps did you use to record if I may ask? Really dig the guitar tone.



I will check your EP tomorrow. I used Fractal Ax8 and Kemper for guitars. No cabs or mics used.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Feb 3, 2019)

Cool, Fractal user here as well. Keep us informed!


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 3, 2019)

@Hanu_H 
Great work! It's a metal genre that I kind of outgrew, but boy did you nail that Blind Guardian vibe! I saw them live a couple of times back in the days. 

Kyle Judkins asked on the redbanned chat to tell you: _"tell him I'm e-hi5ing him, that'd be great"_


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> @Hanu_H
> Great work! It's a metal genre that I kind of outgrew, but boy did you nail that Blind Guardian vibe! I saw them live a couple of times back in the days.
> 
> Kyle Judkins asked on the redbanned chat to tell you: _"tell him I'm e-hi5ing him, that'd be great"_


Thanks Martin. I also saw Blind Guardian a few times on a festival, when I still played in a band called Turisas. Sadly they rarely play here in Finland. 

I am not sure what you mean about e-hi5ing though.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Cool, Fractal user here as well. Keep us informed!


Yeah I love it. I got total of 4 rhythm guitar tracks, 2 played with Ax8 5150 and 2 with a custom Kemper profile from a Mesa Rectifier. All leads and solos are Ax8.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 3, 2019)

Hanu_H said:


> I also saw Blind Guardian a few times on a festival, when I still played in a band called *Turisas*.



I know I've heard the name of your old band, but it doesn't ring a bell music-wise. I think one of my friends was a fan . Will take a listen on youtube later. 



Hanu_H said:


> I am not sure what you mean about e-hi5ing though.



I think he means sending you an electronic/virtual high-five.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 3, 2019)

Haha, I have a few Turisas albums!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 3, 2019)

Are you in this video?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 3, 2019)

Hanu_H said:


> Yeah I love it. I got total of 4 rhythm guitar tracks, 2 played with Ax8 5150 and 2 with a custom Kemper profile from a Mesa Rectifier. All leads and solos are Ax8.


Are you singing the main vocals too? Damn that's good.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Are you in this video?



Yes. I played bass in the band. Stand up and fight was the last album I did with them.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Are you singing the main vocals too? Damn that's good.


No. Nils is our lead vocalist. I only sing the harmonies.


----------



## BGvanRens (Feb 3, 2019)

This is totally for me, added the album to my shopping list! I really like the production here, keep up the good work.


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 7, 2019)

We released a new music video from the album. Check it out guys!



The song is also in Spotify if you don't like Youtube:


----------



## Billy Palmer (Mar 7, 2019)

Hanu_H said:


> We released a new music video from the album. Check it out guys!
> 
> 
> 
> The song is also in Spotify if you don't like Youtube:




Love this! I'm into a lot of prog/death stuff but I'm always overly bothered by badly produced symphonic sounds. But this is a really great mix and orchestration


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 7, 2019)

good stuff! - time to gather into moshpit


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 7, 2019)

William Palmer said:


> Love this! I'm into a lot of prog/death stuff but I'm always overly bothered by badly produced symphonic sounds. But this is a really great mix and orchestration


Thanks William. I did use quite a lot of time to arrange the orchestra that it works with the heavy guitars. It's not that simple when you got so many elements. This is our second album and I did learn a lot from the first one. I've also done quite a few orchestrations for other bands as well. Really glad you like it!



TuomasP said:


> good stuff! - time to gather into moshpit


Haha. Yeah, see you there!


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 1, 2019)

The album is out now. You can find it on Spotify and all the other platforms as well. Feedback still appreciated.


----------



## osum (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm still pretty new to this board and I'm amazed that there are even (ex-) members of Turisas here :D

I think it's great. I'm not that into that kind of vocals but it sounds awesome. Great production as well!


----------

